# Ovarian Drilling - merged posts



## redhead27

Hi just ovarian drilling and camera done yesterday and found out that my left ovary is scared and my right ovary is fine. but i'm still not having any periods. Just wondering has anyone fot pregnant after this treatment.  I got told I'll meet the doc after three months  then might start injections, has anyone had them? what are they like?


----------



## Amy N

im due to have OD today. got to be at the hospital for 1230, did you come home the same day? im first on the theatre list(which starts at 2). i hope all went well for you, and our not in too much pain. do the hospital reccomend when you can start trying? or tell you to wait for a period??

Im feeling a little nervous now, but excited at the same time!!! ive heard good things about OD, although i know its not successful for everone. If its not successful for me then il be going for IVF.
On a more positive note, my husbands cousin had OD 2 years ago, after ttc for 6 years. she went for her follow uoi appointment 8 weeks afetr surgery, and had had no periods. she was told she was 6 weeks pregnant!!! so had concieved pretty much straight away after the surgery!!! im not expecting results like that, but just hoping to make me ovulate on my own!!! somethings got to work.....

Wel only be a few days apart from treatment, so hopefully we'l be able to compare recoveries!!, althouh i know everyone is different, but be nice to have somone who is going through it to talk to.


Wil post on here, when im home and not to sleepy,
Amy x


----------



## redhead27

Hi I hope it went ok for, just remember to take some windeze, as i am struggling with the pain (Trapped wind). Got a couple of days off work, as i'm on my feet for most of my shift. 
I got told to wait two weeks after the op. before trying again.dont think i can wait LOL.  
I had to stay in over night only cause i was sick, (because i was so hungry) but normally your out the same day. I was told if this does not work that i will go on the injections in three months time when i met up with the speaclist again. However the nurse (who is really nice)just kepted telling me that this will more than likely work. I dont want to stick all my eggs in one basket. (mind the expression).
Yeah I would like to keep in contact. Just found out today that a friend of a friend is pregnant and she has not even been trying. dont get me wrong i'm pleased for her but i'm trying not to be the green eyed monstor  I just get ****** off with myself as it's me thats the problem . We have been trying for a year and a half. My partner is fine it's me, got PCOS and no periods. 
Anyway hope your home safe, take plenty of painkillers,windeze plenty of fluids to flush everything out, it will hurt when you cough, it's like you've done three hundred sit ups. just get on your sofa tomoz with a box set of your favourite tv series. mines been sex and the city. i'm been taking out for my tea know as a treat by my fella, as i'm feeling much better after taking the windeze today. bless
take care Kath.x.


----------



## Amy N

All went well yesterday, well after a few minor hiccups. i was supposed to be first down to theatre, but when i met with the nurse before hand i had a temperature, only slightly raised, but they said they may not go ahead!!!! they said would move me to end of the list, and re-check temp. luckily it hadnt gone upi any more so they were happy to go ahead(said i must just be a hot person, ), id have screamed if the cancelled it after geting so close, as was supposed to have it in july and that was cancelled. but all went ahhead. the GA was fine and i was asleep in no time. the docs and nurses were lovely. woke up in recovery and started crying, i can remember thinking the anasthetic hadnt worked ad id woke up, but it was all over!!!! temp went up slightly again after the op, but then came down to lower than even before the op so that was fine. then i couldnt wee!!! they were querying wether to keep me in or not, but i think i managed to squeeze one out just in time lol. so was home by 8pm. felt great last night, and really positive,
Woke up at 5am this morning in quite alot of pain, and shoulder pain and sore throat(from the tubes they put down), and couldnt get comfy. just starting to feel a bit better now after breakfast, and a shower.
I go back and see the consultant in 8weeks, said if no response on my own they will add clomid again, and if no response to that then will be injections, but im hopefull it wont need them. just looking forward to bleeding stopping and then can,as my friend put it. bonk bonk bonk, lol!!!


Wishing you al the best, and hope the windy pain eases for you soon, i jus
Take care amy


----------



## Amy N

just a quick question?? 

I bled for a day after th OD (only quite light spotting really), then had nothing at all saturday day and night. woke upi this morning to quite heavy period like bleeding. would i have AF this quickly or is it likley to still be related to the OD??


----------



## redhead27

Hi i'm the same, not heavy bleeding but think it is to do with the OD. i dont have periods so it's new to me.it's not like red it's more black. i'm writing it down so i can tell the Gyny. are you in pain? i'm ok now back to work tomoz. the bruising is going well stitches are still in. i'm quite excited that something is happening down there to be honest. 
Take care Kath.x.x


----------



## Arrows

Don't worry guys -totally normal to have a bleed after the OD!


----------



## redhead27

Hi thanks, did you concieve after OD?


----------



## Amy N

Redhead. 
not in any pain from bleeding side of things, still a bit tender round cuts. i know they said to expect bleeding for up to 10 days. just seems wierd that i had a bit immediatley afterwards, then nothing for over 24 hours, then it arrived in full force!!! i dont think it is a period, as no crampy pains etc, which i still got even when on the pill(not had period on my own for about 8 years). mine if deffinately fresh blood. if your having "black blood" that just sounds like old blood which would have built up if you dont have periods natrually. im sure it is just post op bleeding.  but as you say mention it to the docs and theyre the best ones to advise.

I was given a sick note for 2 weeks, so will be taking the full two weeks off! i work at the hospital and dont really get much oppertunity to sit down if needed so will make sure im fully recovered(which im sure i will be!)

Hope your ok too xx


----------



## Arrows

Hiya. No I didn't conceive afterwards -in fact I went on to have 2 rounds of IVF and now in the process of adopting.

The OD I had at the same time as the hysteroscopy, lap & dye. They sent me the wrong date so wasted a day going and my dad travelling to be with me (he lost £500 in unearned income) didn't recover well and stayed in hospital overnight. -I took the full 2wks off and was feeling a lot better when I returned but still had bouts of very severe pain, especially when I got up so be careful wearing anything with a buckle on button that might dig into your healing tummy!


----------



## RosesAndSunshine

Hello Everyone, 

I had my first  appointment at barts in Jan this year after which I was asked to do some blood tests and HSG. Semen analysis for DH was fine. We had our followup appointment yesterday. They have suggested that blood tests and the scans suggest that I have PCOS ( I was already aware of this and this was the main reason my GP referred me to the fertility clinic). However a new thing that I found out is that there is possibility that my tubes are blocked. They said that the HSG was inconclusive. 

As I have PCOS and my cycles are irregular suggesting I'm not always ovulating, the first course of action would have been ovulation induction supported by IUI. However since my HSG was inconclusive, the doctor said that IUI may not work if tubes are blocked. Hence they have given me two options :

1. Go for Laprosopy with a dye test of tubes + overian drilling. Laproscopy will give them a clear understanding if the tubes are blocked or not. They can also perform overian drilling at the same time.

2. Go straight for IVF because there is a possibility that the tubes could be blocked.

I'm so much in a fix what will be the best route to follow. As much as I would want to concieve naturally and avoid IVF, I am also worried about the risks related to laproscopy / dye + overian drilling. I have read on internet that although rare but there is a risk of overian failure with overian drilling. I'm thinking what if overies get damaged with this first treatment itself and then I will loose all my hopes of having my own child. I have allowance of three fully funded IVF cycles. I am thinking would it be a better option to go straight for IVF and if it doesnt work the first time, try overian drilling later. (the consultant said overian drilling helps in IVF)

I'm so much confused. Without having enough information related to both the procedures, i am finding it so difficult to decide whats the best route from here. 

Has anyone tried overian drilling prior to IVF ? I will really appreciate if someone is able to provide some advice.

Regards,

Roses


----------



## RosesAndSunshine

No Suggestions .. No advice ??


----------



## freddypop

Hi
I also have PCOS and had ovarian drilling 3 years ago. We tried 3 cycles of clomid tablets before the drilling & I did not ovulate at all but after op I ovulated every time with clomid & since using gonal f injections. I didn't have any tube problems,  however when I first got pregnant on clomid I miscarried. We have now moved onto IVF and I believe that my ovaries stimulate better because of the ovarian drilling.
It isn't the most pleasant op to have but I did make a quick recovery. I was off work 3 weeks but only because I have an active job & didn't want to return too early.

Obviously with your tubal complication there is a bit more to think about, however if they go in laporscopically first then they can see how much damage there is & the drilling will have been done also.
I hope you can find all the info you need to make your decision.
Good luck on your journey.
F. X


----------



## nellie271212

Sorry to hear your HSG was inconclusive, I have PCOS but still waiting for my HSG  

So although I am not in your shoes, if I was I would opt for the lap and ovarian drilling now whilst you are still relatively young at 31. It might also maximise your chances conceiving with IVF as with PCTs making cutbacks why waste your 3 IVF cycles now if you can keep them as a fall-back option and also IVF can be a physical and emotional rollercoaster and raising the money for IVF treatment after exhausting your 3 NHS funded IVF cycles might be difficult in the current climate. 

I suppose the way I look at it if a treatment boosts my chances then the risks far outweigh the risks of TTC naturally without any intervention with PCOS and have to potentially endure a higher risk of miscarriage. IVF could also boost your chances even more, especially if you start the treatment later when there might be a higher risk of downs if you were TTC naturally. 

This is what I will be doing if I find myself in your shoes after my HSG, lap & drilling TTC naturally with a little help from the doctors with clomid or something, then IVF (egg storage, possibly donation if I have enough for myself, just considering at the moment) and as a last resort my sister has already discussed with her husband acting as a surrogate for us    It really touched me that she loves me so much she would even consider acting as a surrogate   

Good luck whatever you decide, but just remember the right decision is always what feels right to you and your partner.


----------



## KG

Hi, when we started with journey a few years back, my HSG was inconclusive in one tube so I went on to have lap and dye with ovarian drilling. I was a bit sore for a couple of weeks, but all was fine and tubes seen to be clear. We went on to have IUI a month or two later and were lucky enough for it to be successful. I'm not sure if it was pure luck or if the drilling did the trick!

Kx


----------



## MrsDaisies

Hi All

I had all the above procedures in one op in the middle of July.  Since then I have spotted, sometimes heavily/ sometimes not. I eventually had AF on Saturday 17th September and it lasted 7 days. Since thats stopped, Im still having a little spotting.

Id just like to find out if this is normal, given the procedures I had?  The spotting is really getting in the way of.....what we need to be doing!  

Ive phoned my consultant for advice, and they have directed me to GP   I am due to attend a family planning clinic for smear and advice tomorrow evening but was just wondering if anyone here had the same issues after these procedures?

All help appreciated

Thanks
S x


----------



## MrsDaisies

Anyone


----------



## tracyl247

Hi Mrs Daisies

Hopefully someone will come along with some advice but in the meantime have you tried posting in the thread that is close to you geographical? or even in some of the diagnosis thread... someone might just have had the same procedures as you.. Worth a go    also you might want to try the search function at the top of the page or even go on to the chat rooms and ask   

Take care

Tracy


----------



## Jelly Baby

Hi, I had lap and dye and OD (but no cervical dilation as wasn't required when they started poking around in there!) in December last year. I  was expecting to bleed for a while afterwards but only had a day or so then had af which was within the normal range of flow and length for my erratic cycles. However, I'm sure I do remember them saying that it would be normal to bleed for a little while afterwards, but really can't remember how long now, sorry  

Not much help I know, but noticed no one had replied so wanted to say something!   It's frustrating for you that the hospital won't check you over though and referred you to your gp... who will surely only refer you back to them?!   Stupid red tape and procedures hey! hope you get it sorted soon though or find someone else who can help you more than I have xx


----------



## RosesAndSunshine

I had posted on this thread in May seeking advice if I should go ahead with ovarian drilling. I have just returned back with a good news.

I did go through the ovarian drilling in the month of August. My both tubes were fine and they made five holes in both my ovaries. And I have just got BFP after trying naturally for three months. The only medicine I have been taking is metformin 1000 mg per day.

I was not very sure about the outcomes of this procedure but just went ahead with it because thats the advice we got from everyone. But I am glad I did. I had been testing each month for last three years and I never ovulated despite having regular periods. But after the drilling, I did ovulate every month. So it does work !!

This is something we had been waiting for so long. And when it has happened I am so nervous and afraid of things going wrong. As much as I want to enjoy my pregnancy and each day of these 9 months, I do want these to go away soon as well for I am so afraid of something wrong.


----------



## MrsMossy

I had OD on 19th Oct under Mr Priddy (Clementine churchhill hosp.) after a very long heartbreaking journey. I have had to hold off trying natrually due to yet another complication this time in the form of Complex Glandular Hyperplasia, i now have a 6 month treatment of Norethisterone (5mg 3x daily) which will hopefully clear it and i can then start trying.
Its great to find ladies  who have had the same treatment. 
Wishing you all well and lots of baby dust


----------



## ClareS

Hi, 

I'm waiting for a lap and dye and ovarian drill and have been told that this has to happen between day 1 and day 10 of my cycle, however I am not allowed to be bleeding, so technically for me this is day 6 to 10. Does anyone know why this needs to happen within these days? I've searched the net high and low and can't seem to find an answer

Thanks Clare


----------



## kiteflyer

Clare because there is no chance of you being pg then


----------



## ClareS

Thanks for that. Is that the only reason? I can't get pregnant coz i'm not ovulating! 

My frustration is that the surgeon only operates on a wednesday and af usually comes on a saturday every 5 weeks, so I'm still bleeding the first wednesday after af comes so can't have the op then and the wednesday after that its out of the 10 day range! So at this rate i'm never going to have the op


----------

